# german blue rams look very sick



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

I need some help. I have a tank of maybe 30-40 german blue rams in a 90 gallon grow out. Except it's 3 Aquaclear 500's all went dry due to a power outage 2 days ago. I think the bacteria all died and i will need some cycled sponges. I already did some water changes but the nitrates levels are off the charts and can't be maintained at a low level. 

anybody have a couple cycled aquaclear 500 sponges they can lend me?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*location*

where are u located maybe someone close can help


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

I live in Markham but can travel anywhere up to York Region and further.


----------

